# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee... what a cutie!!! Who is this little one? How many furkids do you have?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awwww, happy birthday cutie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is one cute pup! Are you keeping her?! I don't think I could part with a face like that one!!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

She is just too cute for words!

I miss you guys! 

If my life ever calms down for an hour or so we'll have to get together soon!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the Baby


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh she is too cute


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

A creature of preciousness . Sarah


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

She is so precious!She looks like a snowflake!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh she is just perfect. I don't think I'd be able to go a day without that face.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So precious and perfect!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love, love, love that pic. She is soooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. Be still my heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh I want her!!!! She's so cute


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

what a precious, sweet little angel-face


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would never leave that baby - ever.







She is something very special.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That is so nice of you both Pat and Lynn. You are the greatest!

Kisses from the baby!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She looks perfect to me. BEAUTIFUL!







And sweet as sugar.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> So if not at my home, she definitely has a home![/B]


YEP!! and it's right here with me!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok she is just TOO DARLING!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She's absolutely one of the cutest. Happy 7 week Birthday little girl.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Andrea, she is soooo adorable!! She has the sweetest face!!







I just want to kiss her little nose!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She is just darling. It will be diffucult to part with that little beauty.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

She looks perfect! And soso tiny.

*sighs*...can't wait to have myself a little baby girl!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, she's precious.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you very much to all!

Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just gets cuter and cuter with every picture


----------

